# Are You Voting?



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

in the elections that is.

and if so which party are you supporting?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

not gonna waste my time

there all a bunch of lying, pocket lining bastards that do nothing for me but take my money and make life as small business owner a nightmare

doesnt matter which party gets in because they will eventually screw us over anyway so fcuk em


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Alexx said:


> not gonna waste my time
> 
> there all a bunch of lying, pocket lining bastards that do nothing for me but take my money and make life as small business owner a nightmare
> 
> doesnt matter which party gets in because they will eventually screw us over anyway so fcuk em










well said.

This is a dodgy subject. imagine someone posting that they were gona vote National Front.... they wold get slaughtered


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

alan said:


> not gonna waste my time
> 
> there all a bunch of lying, pocket lining bastards that do nothing for me but take my money and make life as small business owner a nightmare
> 
> doesnt matter which party gets in because they will eventually screw us over anyway so fcuk em










well said.

This is a dodgy subject. imagine someone posting that they were gona vote National Front.... they wold get slaughtered








[/quote]

Or even BNP can be a bit touchy.Just noticed your post count Alan.Thats a hell of a lot for a forum overseas.How come you dont post on PFUK?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

BNP and national front are scum.

im all for cutting down on illegals and keeping things in check but they clearly plan on taking things too far

hey alan you seen any volcano ash your end of london? clear as can be over here.

i got my little govermental letter today incourouging me to vote. might go tories. but as alexx said. they are all the same sh*t.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

got sent this in an email today

... vote for the Icelandic volcano party, 
we've done more to stop immigration in the last 5 days than labour has in the past 10 years....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats the worst joke ever. since when have illegal immigrants been coming over using planes? 
they use the ferries and trains. and as they have been packed with people trying to get home they have had an easier time of sneaking in. so if anything the volcano has caused more immigration


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> thats the worst joke ever. since when have illegal immigrants been coming over using planes?
> they use the ferries and trains. and as they have been packed with people trying to get home they have had an easier time of sneaking in. so if anything the volcano has caused more immigration


I think your find they do use planes?I watch that tv show airport and they are always finding illegals with false passports/visas.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> thats the worst joke ever.


thanks
... maybe if it was a joke about banging some dude in the ass it would have been more your taste


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Steve. said:


> thats the worst joke ever. since when have illegal immigrants been coming over using planes?
> they use the ferries and trains. and as they have been packed with people trying to get home they have had an easier time of sneaking in. so if anything the volcano has caused more immigration


I think your find they do use planes?I watch that tv show airport and they are always finding illegals with false passports/visas.
[/quote]

yeh but the percentage of illegal immigrants who use planes is far far lower. its easier for them to stow away on a ferry or on the trains than trying to get over on a plane.

Alexx dont get so butt hurt over it. was only my opinion.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I am mate yeah, lib dems have some stupid policies and Clegg annoys me, Brown I want out because he thinks he knows best and is stubborn (like blair) - tories all the way - more power back to the people... kinda.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Steve. said:


> not gonna waste my time
> 
> there all a bunch of lying, pocket lining bastards that do nothing for me but take my money and make life as small business owner a nightmare
> 
> doesnt matter which party gets in because they will eventually screw us over anyway so fcuk em










well said.

This is a dodgy subject. imagine someone posting that they were gona vote National Front.... they wold get slaughtered








[/quote]

Or even BNP can be a bit touchy.Just noticed your post count Alan.Thats a hell of a lot for a forum overseas.How come you dont post on PFUK?
[/quote]
I used to but it got too much like hard work.

Postman bought me this yesterday


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

When is your guys elections over there take place??


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

May 6th


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

we were talking about the election in uni today. from what i was seeing alot of people are backing the conservatives


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I honestly dont think any of the main 3 parties are anything other than total liars...b/s to get votes.

Where abouts in London are you His Majesty


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

at the moment living in the shadow of canary wharf. but my dad lives north london i sometimes camp out there

your near Heathrow yes?

to be honest all politicians are useles for the most part. and yes as we have found out liars. one must pick the best of the worst.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh i am


----------

